# Home Depot now offering painting



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Boy HD is into everything it seems, I was at the local HD and they have signs up in the parking lot saying they offer painting service now. Boy what don't they do?:w00t:


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

I just posted this the other day. I was stunned to see their painting ads signs in their store the other day.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought HD had been offering this for a while. Seems I read an article by some painting orgination on how you really cannot make money painting for HD. I'm thinking it said something about having to wear their logo, etc.. This may have been about installation services of some sort.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

why not offer painting, just hire the illegal aliens out front and they are good to go.
Who wouldnt want the guy who was chasing carts in the parking lot last week painting their house this week


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> Boy what don't they do?


anything of quality


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

ModernStyle said:


> why not offer painting, just hire the illegal aliens out front and they are good to go.
> Who wouldnt want the guy who was chasing carts in the parking lot last week painting their house this week


Seen a gang of mexicans installing home depots sample fences in front of there building a few weeks ago here on LI ,no trade is safe


----------



## Riverside Paint (Sep 16, 2006)

Trolling HD's paint department on the weekend for customers is a good way to get new business.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure if it's the same where yall are, but the signs for painting at the HD's here say........

Painting Applied Now! Kinda looks retarded. I will try to get a pic of the signs.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

*Tardcart: HD*



MarvinWilleyJr said:


> Not sure if it's the same where yall are, but the signs for painting at the HD's here say........
> 
> Painting Applied Now! Kinda looks retarded. I will try to get a pic of the signs.


What? Does that make sense somehow?
They hang your ARTWORK on the walls too?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

They just started that here in OK but they're not advertising. They did, however, call me (or their subcontractor did). The way it works is you pay for the store you want, put them and every other contractor working for them on your insurance, upgrade your vehicle insurance to cover 2 mill in property damage, add them and everybody who works for them on your truck insurance, then pay them 24% of your gross reciepts.

Talk about a bad deal. I actually talked to my insurance guy (things were slow then) and it would cost me an extra three grand to get my insurance right for them, plus what I'd have to lay out for the store.

IMHO, HD is trying to run people out of business, not get work done. Oh yeah, you're REQUIRED to spend at least 8 hours in store every week, and send weekly reports, AND spend your own cash and time advertising their services and building their client list (which you are not allowed to contact or contract with other than through HD). 

Really, really, really bad deal.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Jonesey said:


> They just started that here in OK but they're not advertising. They did, however, call me (or their subcontractor did). The way it works is you pay for the store you want, put them and every other contractor working for them on your insurance, upgrade your vehicle insurance to cover 2 mill in property damage, add them and everybody who works for them on your truck insurance, then pay them 24% of your gross reciepts.
> 
> Talk about a bad deal. I actually talked to my insurance guy (things were slow then) and it would cost me an extra three grand to get my insurance right for them, plus what I'd have to lay out for the store.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they are looking to enslave some contractors? 24% of gross, you pay for their advertising, 8 hours a week in their store, sounds like a fast way to bankruptcy or working for nothing!

I'll bet you have to use all of their materials [Behr] and the bids are per square foot, with no consideration of work that needs a ton of prep.

Sound like a REAL LOSER, but some out there will think it's a golden opportunity.


----------



## painter14619 (May 4, 2007)

I went to one of their training seminars and they wanted $5K for exclusive rights to one store with no guarantee of business. Also, you had to wear their uniform, use their paint, and give a 1 year guarantee on the work completed. In addition, the previous information regarding 24% of gross receipts and doing your own advertising in store was also part of the deal, I confirm that information.

Home Depot is looking for those customers who are willing to spend extra money for the "Orange Box" guarantee, and the comfort level of a prescreened contractor. Home Depot presented information that their customers actually pay an additional 25% for their services. The moral here is not to fear Home Depot because customers are paying a premium for their services. Price gougers.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! I've been on jobs where the client had engaged HD services. Each and every time there was a coordination problem and some sort of discrepancy that was difficult to resolve. In remodel work, there are always probs of one sort, or other... the big box just doesn't have a responsible person that is knowledgeable to handle them. r


----------



## Rayman (Apr 24, 2007)

Jonesey said:


> They just started that here in OK but they're not advertising. They did, however, call me (or their subcontractor did). The way it works is you pay for the store you want, put them and every other contractor working for them on your insurance, upgrade your vehicle insurance to cover 2 mill in property damage, add them and everybody who works for them on your truck insurance, then pay them 24% of your gross reciepts.
> 
> Talk about a bad deal. I actually talked to my insurance guy (things were slow then) and it would cost me an extra three grand to get my insurance right for them, plus what I'd have to lay out for the store.
> 
> ...


This just sounds like a recipe for disaster all the way around. I can understand HD contracting out things like carpet and other cut and dry square ft items where you can't really get hurt, but paint, thats scary.

How about this for an idea. Take the $3k it would cost initially to do work for HD and start your own advertising campaign revolving around repair work on these HD painting contracts which will invariably turn into a mess. I think Woz is right in the fact there is no way anyone at HD will have enough room in a price for prep, no one I've ever talked to there seems to have much field experience. Could be a nice little niche market,LOL.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 12, 2006)

HD...Drunk with undeserved power.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Frankawitz said:


> Boy HD is into everything it seems, I was at the local HD and they have signs up in the parking lot saying they offer painting service now. Boy what don't they do?:w00t:


Mostly anything that requires a craftsman as oppossed to a "do anything for a fixed $ per unit guy" . They are selling everything based on fixed $ per sq ft, or lin ft, or square, etc. Based on ideal job situations this may work for the installers, but how much quality can you expect when the guy arrives on your job that he is getting paid the flat $5 per unit to do, when it is a $8 per unit job because of extenuating circumstances. Does HD care....NOT...they will make the same profit, it is the worker who will take the beating.


----------



## APEXCO (Jul 2, 2006)

*Home Depot*

Plus they want you to fly to Atlanta for three days at your own expense for training.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Home Depot is without a doubt the worse company to do business with or for.

We do not shop at HD. It kills me that people who shop there complain about no help in the store and then there is only one cash register open to checkout. 

I knew many people who worked there that were let go, hrs and benifits cut......etc. My Father In Law owns a huge roofing company he did one roof with them and paid his lawyer to get out of deal with them.

If you shop there or work for them --Good Luck:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Boy HD is into everything it seems, I was at the local HD and they have signs up in the parking lot saying they offer painting service now. Boy what don't they do?


A GOOD JOB.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> why not offer painting, just hire the illegal aliens out front and they are good to go.
> Who wouldnt want the guy who was chasing carts in the parking lot last week painting their house this week


Now THAT was funny. :laughing:
Bay Area Painting Company


----------

